# ? on DC pipe / fittings / blast gates



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

First of all, to explain my setup. I have ran 24 ga snaploc (5" dia main runs) throughout my shop at ceiling level. From the mains, I am using 5x5x4 Lateral Wyes (http://www.kencraftstore.com/24_gauge_sheet_metal_wyes.htm) to create tool drops. (the several tool drops are not yet installed).
So the tool drops have a 4" 45 elbow and a 2' piece of 4" snaploc 24 ga going down to a blast gate (http://www.blastgateco.com/Cast-Aluminum-Full-Blast-Gates.htm) 

Q1: what is the best way to seal the 4" snaploc to blastgate? 
(I'm thinking a bead of silicone caulk on the BG, then jam the 4" snaploc down tight onto the caulked BG, then caulk the outside to ensure a good seal)

I have slatwall covering most of my wall surfaces, including right behind my tool drops. 

Q2: how can I affix / mount my blastgates to the slatwall? Is there a bracket or something I could use? Do they need to be secured to the wall? 
It seems like the repeated opening / closing of the BG would eventually tear something loose. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You are on the right track. However, at least in mine, I had to run a screw through the pipe and into my blast gates to keep them from coming off... 

With metal fittings, make sure you clean them thoroughly with something like rubbing alcohol. There is usually a fine film of oil on sheet metal fittings to keep them from rusting, that will also keep the silicone from sticking to it...


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Ledhead said:


> First of all, to explain my setup. I have ran 24 ga snaploc (5" dia main runs) throughout my shop at ceiling level. From the mains, I am using 5x5x4 Lateral Wyes (http://www.kencraftstore.com/24_gauge_sheet_metal_wyes.htm) to create tool drops. (the several tool drops are not yet installed).
> So the tool drops have a 4" 45 elbow and a 2' piece of 4" snaploc 24 ga going down to a blast gate (http://www.blastgateco.com/Cast-Aluminum-Full-Blast-Gates.htm)
> 
> Q1: what is the best way to seal the 4" snaploc to blastgate?
> ...


Most of the blast gates get saw dust in the corners and won't close all the way. I have then a real pain. I made a unit to clean the dust out of the corner . They make a blast gate that the plate goes all the way thro the end so that their is a corner to close onto. I am going to get them when i get around to it. I have clamp's that hold mine to the flex pipe. Mine open up fine just clamp to the flex next to the machine no flexing so no trouble on my end. On the run of the flex pipe their are clamp's that goes to the wall but not next to the blast gate. works for me


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

dbhost: my bg's are the ones I linked to in 4". The sleeve that you hook the pipe up to (both sides) is pretty thick walled aluminum. I probably can't get a screw in there unless I pre-drill. But that might be my best option. Thanks for the cleaning tip. I have been wiping everything down with lacquer thinner before I pop rivet and seal with hvac foil tape. I'll make sure to clean the inside if the pipe where it connects to bg to ensure the silicone adheres to it. 
del: my gates aren't the push thru self clean type (I cheaped out and didn't get those). I figured that I'll have snaplock on one side and flex pipe on the other, so if I get it jammed up, I'll just remove the flex and clean it up. I do have clamps to secure the flex to blast gate. Can you post a pic of your wall clamps setup or maybe post a link to the product that you are using in your application? I'm having trouble picturing it in my mind. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Just mount the blast gate so that the sliding metal piece aims down, so that when you have the gate open, the groove that is exposed is up, and gravity will pull any dust out of that groove... 

Your blast gates really aren't all that different from mine, except mine are the Self Cleaning ones from Lee Valley... Now my pipe is 4" S&D PVC, but I assume Snap Loc should be the same, just put your bead of silicone on, slip it together, pre-drill the hole for the screw, and run the screw in (short sheet metal screws work very well for this...)

I actually want to upgrade to ducting like yours with 5" snap lock, splitting off 4" trunk lines. But I am honestly very happy with the performance of the dual 4" on mine...


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm searching for slatwall hangars and maybe I could get something like this to work. 

http://www.staples.com/Notch-Hooks-for-Slatwall/product_SS1037528

I'd have to affix a wire or something to the blast gate then maybe hang it from the hook . . .  

Still looking.


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

dbhost said:


> Just mount the blast gate so that the sliding metal piece aims down, so that when you have the gate open, the groove that is exposed is up, and gravity will pull any dust out of that groove...
> 
> Your blast gates really aren't all that different from mine, except mine are the Self Cleaning ones from Lee Valley... Now my pipe is 4" S&D PVC, but I assume Snap Loc should be the same, just put your bead of silicone on, slip it together, pre-drill the hole for the screw, and run the screw in (short sheet metal screws work very well for this...)
> 
> I actually want to upgrade to ducting like yours with 5" snap lock, splitting off 4" trunk lines. But I am honestly very happy with the performance of the dual 4" on mine...


The only thing I know about blast gates is that I need about 5 of them. Does the blast gate "4 in " size well with the S&D or did you have to modify? Or,...do you run flex on both sides of the gate?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I am using S&D PVC pipe, my 4" blast gates slip just inside the pipe and are held in place with a bead of clear silicone adhesive caulk. I have a couple that are under some pretty good pulling stresses from moving dust hoods around a LOT (lathe hood, and the entire band saw get moved around a lot) so I pinned them in using short sheet metal screws. I will link to a couple of dry fit photos I did when I was setting my system up... Sorry about the pic quality, at the distance I was at, I probably should have been shooting in macro mode...


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry for beating a dead horse but are all "4in" blast gates made to fit S&D and not Sch 40 or Sch 26?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have no clue. I have only had my hands on the cheapie black ABS ones from Harbor Freight, and the self cleaning ones from Lee Valley... The HF ones were smaller... I think it varies by MFG...


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

dbhost said:


> I have no clue. I have only had my hands on the cheapie black ABS ones from Harbor Freight, and the self cleaning ones from Lee Valley... The HF ones were smaller... I think it varies by MFG...


Gotcha


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I wish I could be more helpful on that regard. What I can tell you is that I have looked at the aluminum gates at, oh brain blank... It was either Rockler, or Woodcraft in Houston. I honestly don't recall, but they were sized the same, looked to be a similar casting to my Lee Valley ones, just no self cleaning... I think they may mostly be the same size in a particular size. 4" all the same, or at least most the same, in the metal ones... 

There really ought to be some standards in dust collection fittings...


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

If you're looking for blastgates, I got mine from blastgate company (see link in my first post) they were only 5.82 ea for 4", they look exactly like dbhosts. Shipping wasnt too bad and they arrived quickly. My snaplock pipe fits right over the bg's sleve just like the pvc shown above by dbhost.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

4" blast gates are made to fit any pipe with a 4" inside diameter no matter what material the pipe is made of.


----------

